
Show HN: Booknshelf – Discover great books on different topics - thakobyan
https://booknshelf.com/
======
mmanfrin
What does this do that Goodreads does not?

~~~
pliftkl
Well, it generates referral revenue for the developer of the website...

~~~
baldfat
as oppose to the Amazon owned goodreads.com pays itself.

------
matt4077
Well, I clicked around for a while. And now? There don't seem to be any
recommendations?

The basic "click the books you read & liked" workflow is also annoyingly
flawed. There are like 20 collections that each require a page load, and some
of them only contain a single book.

Having tried similar things in the past, they seemed to be much better at
quickly zeroing in on what I probably had in my bookshelf. After 10 to 15
books in my library, they had about a 50% hit rate with suggestions. I. e. if
someone likes Douglas Adams, chances are really high they've also read
Feynman's more humorous books.

There also seems to be a problem with deduplication. One of the collections
literally contains 15+ editions of "How to Win Friends..." and nothing else.

------
discreditable
Is it just me or does HN seem to have a few too many book recommendation
posts, complete with Amazon referral links?

------
infide1castr0
Something interesting that may want to be worked on one day is that searching
for an author's full name seems to bring up different results than just
searching for their last name.

------
exergy
It seems "Discover popular books" would be more accurate? Within my
specialisation, it didn't uncover the hidden gems, as much as the usual
suspects of academic textbooks that are dreary as hell.

------
sledgehammers
Why on earth did you implement all the links as regular divs and not <a> tags?
I can't open any them to new tabs.

Anyway, I'm always interested on finding new books to read, so thanks.

------
pauljaworski
What's the significance of the n? It looks like a typo.

~~~
philbarr
The domain with the "n" was available.

------
bootload
Passes a basic test for me. Search for a computer language and get back a good
book:
[https://booknshelf.com/books/search?q=haskell](https://booknshelf.com/books/search?q=haskell)
Worked for Eric Carle:
[https://booknshelf.com/books/search?q=eric+carle](https://booknshelf.com/books/search?q=eric+carle)
not enough Asimov:
[https://booknshelf.com/books/search?q=azimov](https://booknshelf.com/books/search?q=azimov)

~~~
infide1castr0
Nice searches, I searched for Clarke first and there is even less than Asimov
:(

------
marai2
Looks cool. I tried to do something along the same lines. I had gotten tired
of the low signal to noise ratio of Amazon book reviews (after reading one too
many "Arrived in good condition" type of reviews). Mine is a more minimal HN
type look and feel: [http://vivalabooks.com](http://vivalabooks.com) But Im
not sure how to get it off the ground.

------
wowsig
Played around with Booknshelf for a while. If it was your weekend project, I
think you've done quite an awesome job!

Glad that you've been thinking on the same lines as we did. We started with a
similar concept as a facebook bot and now have made it into a web app.

[http://shelfjoy.com](http://shelfjoy.com)

Infact, I'd love it if you played around with it for sometime and make your
reading lists there.

~~~
stagbeetle
Very neat concept, even if it's a shameless plug.

